
House GOP refuses to renew election security funding - aaronbrethorst
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/house-gop-refuses-to-renew-election-security-funding-as-democrats-fume-over-russian-meddling/2018/07/18/20761f88-8abb-11e8-8aea-86e88ae760d8_story.html
======
masonic
Per the article, almost $4 _billion_ has been spent on this already. How about
an accounting for what progressed from that spending?

